# Funny Commercials - Lustige Werbung! - Bitte ergänzen!



## Muli (7 Dez. 2010)

Wäre klasse, wenn dieser Thread nach und nach mit paar geilen Videos ergänzt werden würde:

Hier mal was von mir:


Sexy Guiness Werbung:





Lustige Werbung für Calvados

​

Hier findet Ihr auch eine Anleitung, wie Ihr Youtube, Clipfish oder Videos von Myvideo einbinden könnt:

http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials...-tutorial-einbetten-von-videos-das-forum.html


----------



## Muli (7 Dez. 2010)

Nachschlag:

Man sollte stets darüber nachdenken, ob eine Akupunktur wirklich der richtige Weg ist!

​


----------



## Muli (7 Dez. 2010)

Englisch lernen? - Wozu?

​


----------



## Muli (7 Dez. 2010)

Wir geben unser Bestes für frischen Lachs!

​


----------



## General (7 Dez. 2010)

Er nach dem Spiel Herr Schiedsrichter 

​


----------



## walme (11 Dez. 2010)

​


----------



## beachkini (8 Feb. 2011)

*Cybersex EU-Spot von klicksafe.de*

weil heute ja safer internet day (sid11) ist


----------

